# Searching for the best tutorials



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 6, 2010)

Have you found and Youtube videos or DVD's with quality tutorials, or a good documentary? Let us know!

Some alright videos I've found:​
Wushu - Mei-chiao Chiu on Expert Village
Japanese Martial Arts - Hempev on Youtube


----------



## Omar B (Feb 6, 2010)

You can't learn from videos.  At best they are a reference tool.


----------



## Dan Cosgrove (Feb 6, 2010)

Omar B said:


> You can't learn from videos.  At best they are a reference tool.



That's why I asked for quality tutorials and documentaries, and not "Can you learn martial arts from videos?".

While you can't interact with a video, much of martial arts is visual learning, and it's not always possible to find a teacher.

Tutorials can also be used to review techniques as a visual reference.

You seem to know what you're talking about, do you know of any decent videos of the ones that are out there?


----------

